# Poo stuck to bum!



## rhojoh

Hi folks, need some urgent advice please. I noticed Lottie seemed to have something hanging from her bottom. On closer inspection she had 2 rock hard pieces of poo stuck to the fur around her anus. She's just 13 weeks old today. I've tried to soak them off and managed to remove one piece but the other piece is firmly stuck. I then tried to cut it off with scissors but part of it seems to be attached to the edge of her anus and she cried when I tried to cut it so I stopped worried that I might nick her skin. I don't know what else to do?? Any advice would be great. Thanks


----------



## RuthMill

rhojoh said:


> Hi folks, need some urgent advice please. I noticed Lottie seemed to have something hanging from her bottom. On closer inspection she had 2 rock hard pieces of poo stuck to the fur around her anus. She's just 13 weeks old today. I've tried to soak them off and managed to remove one piece but the other piece is firmly stuck. I then tried to cut it off with scissors but part of it seems to be attached to the edge of her anus and she cried when I tried to cut it so I stopped worried that I might nick her skin. I don't know what else to do?? Any advice would be great. Thanks


Put her in a warm bath and literally soak her until it comes off. It will. Eventually. 

Take her to the groomer for a hygiene trim to prevent it happening again. They will trim around her bottom area. 

I've never had any problems with poop but I took mine for hygiene trims early on.


----------



## wilfiboy

From experience..... In the bath,use the shower head if you've got one, use soap to soften and try and work it off using the warm water and soap. Unfortunately it's a get your fingers in there job. The hard poo makes going to the loo difficult next time ...as you can imagine. Not a regular job, honest but I think I've had to do it with mine a few times .... Good luck x


----------



## RuthMill

I should say I've had to do it to my cat a few times... I bet a cockapoo would be easier!!


----------



## rhojoh

Thanks everyone, I'll give her a good soak in the bath, I've got some puppy shampoo so I'll use that as well!


----------



## dmgalley

I still have to do this with Jake even when he is trimmed short. I don't know what it is about him but it just gets stuck 
Warm soak and keep working it with your fingers. Moving forward, if you find this to be an issue, I have gotten moist puppy wipes and yes, I wipe his bum when he comes in. Best to head it off at the start.


----------



## dio.ren

I've never had to do this with Molly but if it ever happens now I will know what to do thanks for all the great advice!


----------



## wilfiboy

Molly is too much of a Princess to have such a thing happen and then the indignity of having yo have it removed


----------



## dio.ren

wilfiboy said:


> Molly is too much of a Princess to have such a thing happen and then the indignity of having yo have it removed


She sometimes has little poo crusties stuck in her fur but I just pull them out so she isn't such a princess ha!  I don't need scissors though just do it by hand ick but I love her so I don't care and after my British drink it's nothing Scared to ask what a shandy is probably would knock me off my feet


----------



## Tinman

dio.ren said:


> She sometimes has little poo crusties stuck in her fur but I just pull them out so she isn't such a princess ha!  I don't need scissors though just do it by hand ick but I love her so I don't care and after my British drink it's nothing Scared to ask what a shandy is probably would knock me off my feet


???? Just logged on - what's this about shandys?? I need to read the other posts I think!!? X


----------



## dio.ren

Tinman said:


> ???? Just logged on - what's this about shandys?? I need to read the other posts I think!!? X


You need to check out the tread about secret santa gifts sent to figure all this out I'm sure you will get a kick out of it!


----------



## Tinman

dio.ren said:


> You need to check out the tread about secret santa gifts sent to figure all this out I'm sure you will get a kick out of it!


Ha ok - I'm on it! X


----------



## dio.ren

Tinman said:


> Ha ok - I'm on it! X


Sent you a PM ha!


----------



## Tinman

dio.ren said:


> Sent you a PM ha!


I should of had a night in with you lot!  x


----------



## fairlie

If a shandy here is a shandy there, it is half and half ginger ale and beer. 

Imperative before the fingers in the poo bum to get out the poo poo.


----------



## Tinman

fairlie said:


> If a shandy here is a shandy there, it is half and half ginger ale and beer.
> 
> Imperative before the fingers in the poo bum to get out the poo poo.


Haha - yours sounds tastier - ours is 50/50 lemonade with lager, bitter, beer 
I'd of thought yellow marigolds (rubber gloves) were more imperative to the shandy x


----------



## fairlie

Whatever did we do in the days before google? Never heard them called that before!


----------



## dio.ren

fairlie said:


> If a shandy here is a shandy there, it is half and half ginger ale and beer.
> 
> Imperative before the fingers in the poo bum to get out the poo poo.


Oh I thought it was some kind of hard stuff stiff drink ha! Never heard of it before! Good thing you stuck to the green tea you were smart


----------



## Tinman

Marigolds!!! .... It's a brand thing - I think...


----------



## erinafare

Had a poo problem with Boycie this morning. He managed to go on fifth attempt but had to give him a little help to finish  some of it stuck to his bottom. Sat him in bidet to soak.
It wasn't normal shape but flattened one side. Bit worried he may have an obstruction. He is lively and eating ok. Should I be worried. Not had any problems like this before.


----------



## fairlie

If he is lively and eating I wouldn't worry too much unless you get a repeat the next time or two.


----------



## erinafare

fairlie said:


> If he is lively and eating I wouldn't worry too much unless you get a repeat the next time or two.


Didn't eat his tea last night but did poo ok in the evening (twice).
Ate his breakfast as usual this morning in 3 seconds x


----------



## dmgalley

erinafare said:


> Didn't eat his tea last night but did poo ok in the evening (twice).
> Ate his breakfast as usual this morning in 3 seconds x


Willow is going off eating right now too. I think they go through phases. Glad he is doing better in the other area


----------



## erinafare

dmgalley said:


> Willow is going off eating right now too. I think they go through phases. Glad he is doing better in the other area


It's Poppy's turn now she isn't eating and was bit sick this morning. Perhaps they both picked up something.
She seems to be ok in her normal position on back of sofa guarding the cul-de-sac x


----------



## Doodlethecockapoo

RuthMill said:


> Put her in a warm bath and literally soak her until it comes off. It will. Eventually.
> 
> Take her to the groomer for a hygiene trim to prevent it happening again. They will trim around her bottom area.
> 
> I've never had any problems with poop but I took mine for hygiene trims early on.


hi there - we have a 9 week cockapoo pup and have the same problem - lots of poo sticking to fur around anus. You mentioned you took yours for hygiene trims early on...can i ask what age did that start? Thanks.


----------

